# Waiting Area



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi!

I thought I would start this thread initially for all the girls on the 2WW thread who have just gottentheir BFPs that arent ready to go over the real pregnancy thread as feel it is too soon to jinx it.. (I am one of them)..

Here we can talk about our worries, scans, get reassurance etc and not bombard the girls in the 2WW thread (all whilst still popping back to cheer them on hehe)..

Here you go girls... get posting..

Jules xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

hey -    I know we're not technically in this area but I remember all too well that limbo feeling of being too scared to jinx it by going into the bumps thread or get a ticker etc... just wanted to post some big    

see you ALL in the bumps thread soon!

PT xx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Jules!
Thought we'd join you on here! Just counting down till we get our hcgs from yesterday and tomorrow back - should be Thursday. Fingers crossed they're doubling.
How are you holding up? Last time, I found the wait till the first scan worse than the 2ww. Then it's waiting fir the 12 week scan and getting over the major m/c risk. I panicked all the way through my pregnancy, counting down to each little milestone. I hope Laura's more relaxed than I was!!

It's all so exciting (yet scary!) isn't it?

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi PT

I love your posts, I totally get a positive boost from them.. Hopefully we will all be seeing you in the bumps thread soon..

Lisa

All good here, I thought yesterday it would take all my worries away and whilst it has taken the immediate worry away I am now just hanging out for my 12 weeker..  If only we could speed up time ey?!

So when is your due date? Im 7 Nov but for medical reasons will prob have to have a ceaseran so I wonder if I will be October..  I cant believe how many of us got bfps this month, we are our own little baby club - who would have thought we could ever say that! hahah..

anyway Im trying not to get too excited but it is so hard..  In mothercare yesterday we saw a bottle steriliser on sale (50% off) and we were so tempted to buy it!  DW even picked it up but then we said no and I got my sleeping bras instead - godsend by the way if anyone wants that tip - pack of 2 for £20 and its the first night ive not been woken up by the pain of rolling over.

anyway enough from me xoxo


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, this feels like a milestone in itself!! migrating from the 2ww thread! its a good feeling.... but will definitely pop back to check and support others!

Chelle had another scan yesterday for the OHSS which is still quite bad, but a bit less fluid in her abdomen, which is good as it means it should only get better, (maybe v slowly) but should not get worse! Still needing to force 2-3 litres of down a day and eat good amounts of protein!  and continue clexane for another 3 weeks!  hopefully the pain and discomfort will begin to improve. (or maybe not as pregnancy progresses as get other symptoms!!!) she is being amazing and has accepted being off work (eventually! as it kills her!)and is resting lots!

However we still saw 2 little sacs on the scan yesterday......  still very early but reassuring, that they are holding on in there.. we have another scan on friday.... . I dont know if its better or worse having these vvv early scans or having to wait to the official 6/7 week scan on the 12 april and see a HB (s)!!! it feels so long away!

Lisa - we can completely understand and agree about the waiting!!  I went to Tescos Extra today, and couldnt stop myself from walking up and down the baby isle and having a good old nose! As we are so early I know I could not buy anything!! but so tempting! 

Good to have somewhere to chat!
Char and Chelle


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Strawbs - did you get the red & red/white striped sleeping bras? I LOVE mine & now I'm stuck in everyday I wear them non stop. I found that I was outgrowing maternity bras really quick but still fitting in these. Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy! xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a white one and a pink one adn they are fab fab fab!  Like you I am so tempted to wear them all the time!

Not much time for personals as Im at work but hoping everyone is doing ok..

Had a super bout of 'morning' sickness last night and was on the sofa (and in the loo back and forth) by 6.45 but feeling a bit better this morning.. It just totally blind sides you doesnt it!  O'well all good signs..

xoxo


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Strawbs - I totally sympathise with you! I had all day nausea and random vomitting when I was pregnant. I tried the usual remedies (Ginger everything, fizzy water etc etc) and nothing helped. Then, one morning when I was 11 weeks pregnant I woke up feeling human again. It was like a switch had flipped. On the plus side, I was half a stone lighter!!  . It's weird, because it makes you feel like crap but when it's gone you start to panic and almost miss it!! Or maybe I'm just odd...!


Char and Chelle- glad all appears well with the 2 little beans. When's your scan that you'll hopefully see the heartbeats at?


Laura had her bloods done this morning. We should get all the results tomorrow. Wait, wait, wait!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

L I totally know what you mean.. sunday I felt normal for the first time and I completely freaked out and now I feel sick as a dog and I feel happy! hahaha..

Let us know how you get on honey.. x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm finally feeling like I can join you girls in here after getting my pregnancy confirmed by blood test yesterday.   I woke up this morning feeling very positive, happy and calm for the first time since the weekend. I am really going to try to enjoy this feeling and not spend all my time freaking out.    I am 5 weeks pregnant today and woke up feeling seasick. Woo hoo!

My first scan is on 14th April and it honestly can't come soon enough! Decided not to get repeat bloods done as I am a panicker and an analyser and will spend too much time worrying about the results if they don't look perfect so it's not worth the risk for me. Just going to trust my body at the moment. It's giving me signs and symptoms of being pregnant and I feel like my little one(s) is/are doing something so that's good enough for me for now.


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

welcome welcome welcome honey!!  Glad you have come over.. 

How did you do your signature? I did one and have the code but it doesnt paste like a ticker just the code? thanks xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

You've accidentally copied the HTML code instead of the BB code.  Try this instead:


```
[IMG]http://lbdf.lilypie.com/mlrc.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

you are wonderful!!!!!! thank you...

Hadnt felt ready to put one of those up but figure I got myself a pregnancy book today so I can have a ticker too.. haha

Off to Rome tonight and nervous about flying but DW keeps saying it will be fine.. (i hope) x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooh wow I hope you enjoy it.   I am sure flying is totally fine. I think you're only really meant to avoid it past 24 weeks or something like that? Though some people still do fly after that time. Have a great time! I love Rome and DP has never been, but we always said we would go before we have children. The plan is to book a trip there for some time during my second trimester but will probably only do it after the 12-week scan. Luckily we have friends in Rome we can stay with so it's just a case of a last-minute flight. Have you been before?

I bought my pregnancy books about a year ago   and have been dying to start reading them. I allowed myself to read the first few chapters yesterday but am only reading up to the week I'm currently on!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey M2m

Ive been before but when I was 23 and I didnt see everything and found it a bit much (first backpacking trip on my own from Australia) and now as an 'adult' haha at the ripe old age of 32 and been living in London for 6 years+ Im going back to do it again and do it properly plus DW has never been.. I am defo nervous flying pre the 12 weeks but my friend who is a midwife assured me it was fine so long as I drank lots of water and didnt cross my legs so am going with it.. We are then off to NYC at EAster and that is definitely the last plane holiday pre this baby.. We normally go home to Australia twice a year but that is definitely off the cards for a while yet!! haha

have a great weekend everyone.. I am leaving my iphone at home after my last trip to oz resulting in a 2k bill so I wont be online this weekend.

x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Have a brilliant time. Everything will be absolutely fine.


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning everyone

Im back from Rome and it was fab..  Had a weekend of symptom spotting as i actually didnt feel too bad, still super tired adn hungry but nausea has faded a bit.. I should be grateful but it seems to just be a stressor for me..  Hoping the little peanut is ok and it will come back this week and hit me.. 8 weeks today - cant believe it!!

How is everyone? good weekends? x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

So glad you had such a good weekend in Roma Roma Bella... one of my favourite places.   After seeing your post DP and I discussed booking a trip there for some time in May and I think we're going to go for it! Won't book anything until after our first scan though. Where did you stay? Thought we might be able to stay with my mum's friends but I think their daughter is home until September so they won't have a spare bedroom.   Any tips for staying over there would be appreciated as I have always stayed with a family!

I know what you mean about symptoms disappearing/re-appearing as it's a constant stressor for me too! I have had on and off mild nausea (when did your nausea kick in properly?   I am 5w3d today...) and barely ate a thing on Saturday, but yesterday was really hungry!   So I panicked about that. Then I sat up in bed last night at 3am munching on smoky bacon crisps which made me feel REALLY pregnant... think I need a new bra already too. Have to say though (and DP agrees) my boobs look amazing.


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

M2M - I have loved my boobs since the beginning of this pregnancy. Wait til you get a lovely belly too - you'll feel so sexy! xx


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

M2M - My sickness didnt really kick in til wk 6 so enjoy the rest whilst you can!! he he..

we stayed at the below place, £150 a night, booked with booking.com and it was right on Gay Street!! (We didnt know that when we booked).,. WAs defo noisy at night but nothing a set of earplugs didnt cure and there is a gay bar / cafe next door along with a gay icecream shop in the street. It is also directly opposite the colluseum and a park and the views are stunning!! There is a ticket office for a hop on hop off bus right next to the hotel and the bus stop is literally a 3 min walk away (Euro 15 for 24 hours or 20 for 4.. We pre booked a taxi with romecabs.com and again they were fab. My advice would be to not pay the £30 each to go inside the coll - we did and regretted it as it wasnt that great and the guided tour was short, it is so spectacular from the outside that honestly that would have been enough for us.. On the same block as your hotel as you walk up gay st at the end of that first block is an amazing little bakery that does the BEST croissants (chocolate) for 1 EURO - def go that option for breakfast, we went to the gay cafe the first day and it cost us 18 for a breaky we didnt like that much and we went for a croissant anyways..

Hotel Royal House 
Address Piazza Del Colosseo N. 1, Celio 
Rome, 00184
Italy 
Phone +390677590270 
Fax +390670453314 
E-mail [email protected]

The Romecabs Team
Stefano Costantini
Via Garigliano, 66 Rome
Phone: (0039) 339 3525 028
Websites: www.romecabs.com

/links


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm really glad you had a great weekend in Rome Strawbs!


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi all!
Glad you had a lovely time away strawbs! I have only been to florence, but loved it, Italy is lovely! 

We are good here!  we had a scan on Friday to see how Chelles Ohss was, and it was looking better, a bit less fluid in her abdomen, and bloods a bit better, which is all good, she is also feeling much better, and less breathless and uncomfortable which is great! However could only see 1 sac which was a bit of a shock, and scary as it feels like such a negative change. And also increases the worry that the other one may not stay- but we needed to remember that we had such very early scans due to the Ohss, that we would not have even known that there were 2 there! The Clinic said that that from the start that one may 'fall off'  even in non IVF pregnencies and nobody even knows about it!

Still very frightening though!!

Repeat scan today..... and all good.... we saw our little bean   ( to me on the u/s looked bigger!!)... still too early for a hb though! 

Ohss improving although 'significant' fluid still and need to stay on s/c clexane  but no need for further scans until the official 6/7 week scan for hb! 

We don't know what would have been less stressful - not having any of these v early scans, or having to wait for so long until the official one!! 

We are 6 weeks on wednesday, which feels like another milestone!   
And its hard, we are also symptom spotting... sore boobs/not sore boobs, but today chelle is really nauseous... ( which could have been the Ohss!but now it is getting better hopefully its the pregnancy! ) and certain foods making her feel more sick! so maybe it is the start of morning sickness- ( albeit horrible to be sick we really hope it is- for comfort of having pregnancy symptoms! )

She is exhausted all the time, but was v good and took all week off work last week,. she has gone back today, and  has done really well, bu vvv tired!

M2M- your post made us chuckle as chelle was up at 5 am today eating pom bear crisps.... as 'just felt like them' !! I keep telling chelle I think she should go and get some new bras but she is scared it will jinx things so early!!

Any way we are glad everyone well...... and blooming!!!

Char.x ( chelle snoring!!  )


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing well!! I'm feeling a little anxious as my m/s has really started to fade over the past few days.. (.)(.) are still sore, as is back etc etc.. Any advice? I wonder if symptoms do come and go? X


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi, its such madness isn't it! we look at every thing, it is such a rollercoaster! chelle was really nauseous yesterday, but not so much today...... althoug did wretch a bit when I suggested a baked potato with dinner ( normally her favourite!!)  

What we need to remember is that some people dont have any MS, our best friends had twins through IVF and had practically no symptoms throughout- it completely stressed them out but they had 2 healthy boys!!

we do agree that symptoms are v reassuring... its so hard! willing to feel sick! It sounds like you have other symptoms....

I wish we could all magic to 12 weeks!! 

char


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi char

Thanks for your post.. I was getting myself all worked up and then I had nausea this morn and by lunch I was wretching so am feeling a bit better now.. It's honestly such a constant worry.. I've got 3 weeks and 5 days till I'm "in the clear" so I just have to take it a week at a time..

I think most people have jumped over to peg threads so not sure how active itnwill be here but I'll keep posting xxx


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Maybe we need to make the scary move over to those boards!


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm on one of the ones as you so I agree, I'll see you there hehe x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I said I was gonna come and poke Char and Chelle to join http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256906 as all the lucky lesbian troupe are over there painting it rainbow-coloured.


----------

